# TAS / Bike Bug Engine



## Ross (Jun 9, 2017)

Has anyone made or making replacement drive wheel for these?  Ideas?  Thanks, Ross.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 9, 2017)

Yes, I got an old state board wheel, reamed it out just a hair too small, slobbed on some weather strip adhesive and forced it on.


----------

